# Battery Cut-off Switch



## jrm1930 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm storing 1 1993 Pace Arrow 35V beside my garage, with a cover. Up to this year, I have left it plugged in to shore power and checked everything once a month.  My vehicle battery has always run down (even starting it up every 6 weeks or so).  Interstate service people discovered the vehicle battery is not charged by the converter.  So this year, I have used the battery cut-off switch, so nothing is draining the power.  They advised that as long as the fluid level reads in the green, don't need to worry.  But I do.  How often should I check the batteries (usual storage time is 3 months) and should I still start it up every so often?  It's a nuisance to pull off part of the cover (especially when snow flies).  Any suggestions?  Thanks!

Jack


----------



## Cyminn (Dec 4, 2001)

Battery Cut-off Switch

Why not buy a good battery charger? If you do, get one that stops charging if the battery is at full charge, cost is about $60. There are also trickle charges available.





Edited by - cyminn on Dec 04 2001  9:59:10 PM


----------



## C Nash (Dec 4, 2001)

Battery Cut-off Switch

Hi Jack,  I like to start any engine for at least 30 min every two weeks to keep everything oiled and this will also keep the batt. charged. The 30 min every two weeks is better than 15 min a week because the starter will pull most of a 15 min charge out of the system.  A batt. charger is always a good tool to have around home.  The portable batt. boosters are also good to have.  They will charge from the 110 outlets and will start most vehicles even if the battery is completly dead.  All JMO

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Ron Schwartz (Dec 5, 2001)

Battery Cut-off Switch

Don't know if what I do is good or bad. But it works for me. I check the water level and charge all the batteries just before I put into winter storage. Normally here in Wisconsin I place it in storage late October and take out first part of April. I have a cut off for the MH only which I turn off, nothing for the engine, and I leave it hooked up. After about 2 months I start both the MH engine and the generator and idel them for 20 min or so. Been doing this for years and have had no problems. Hopefully no matter what you decide to do your rig and mine will be good to go come spring.
Ron


----------



## jrm1930 (Dec 16, 2001)

Battery Cut-off Switch

thanks all you guys for the tips.  I do  have a battery charger and will apply it as needed when I make my first check since covering the unit.  Again, thanks for all the input

Jack


----------



## jrm1930 (Dec 16, 2001)

Battery Cut-off Switch

check out my website for photos and comments! Thanks!
Jack

Edited by - jrm1930 on Dec 16 2001  1:00:45 PM


----------

